# iTouch screen flickering



## Rum2Rum (Nov 29, 2008)

My 4th gen iTouch's screen is flickering. The display becomes distorted and whatever is showing on the display reappears on the bottom of the screen but touching the screen/using it responds back as if the screen is normal. It's hard to explain so I have uploaded a video. Ipod - YouTube . Sorry about the random music. The audio was deafening. But the screen flickers like that every once in a while. I'm not sure what triggers it but it goes back to normal after waiting. I have tried to restore it to factory settings but it still continued to do it. Anyone know what I can do?


----------



## Rum2Rum (Nov 29, 2008)

Ipod - YouTube

link isnt wokring


----------

